

Keeping Users Logged In - estromberg
http://estromberg.com/post/10240504391/keeping-users-logged-in

======
pkamb
Someone forward this article to eBay please.

When I'm "logged in", even something as trivial as clicking the [add to
watchlist] button prompts for my password. It's _insane_. Maybe require a
this-session password for "money" things like bidding on an item, but not for
everything on the site.

~~~
pbreit
I've always thought Ebay could instantly increase its metrics across the board
by implementing smarter login saving.

That, and letting auctions run until bidders have their final say.

------
tomwalsham
I've always found the Amazon approach interesting. As part of their sales
funnel they email related content to you based on your browsing habits when
logged in. Clearly they therefore have a large incentive to persist the user's
login status.

Their logout link takes the form "Hello %NAME%. We have recommendations for
you. (Not %NAME%?)"

'Not %NAME%' is the logout link, which confuses the hell out of users (just
Google 'Amazon logout'). Even if you know it's there, you battle subconscious
friction in clicking that link when it is in fact your name.

This strategy has been around years and no doubt adds visibly to their bottom
line, even while it exposes users to potential fraud issues with others using
their account for one-click purchasing.

~~~
trapexit
Most of the time, Amazon considers you to have a "soft" login. Want to view
your order history? Password please. Change an order? Password. View/update
addresses/credit cards? Password. This is sometimes irritating to the user,
especially when clicking the "where's my stuff" link from an Amazon order
email, but it serves Amazon well in that they can trace most site actions to a
user account while at the same time maintaining an acceptable level of account
security.

Sometimes (I believe), you will even get a password prompt for a "one click"
purchase. Even if you don't, your one click purchases can only be delivered to
a previously configured address, and to add a new address requires entering
the credit card number again, and, of course, your password.

~~~
justincormack
I find it less intrusive than Linkedin's soft login, which _really_ annoys me,
especially as I cant remember my password often. You can go as far as writing
someone a message, then you need the password. If I can read my private
messages, surely I am good to send one?

------
aespinoza
Has any one seen any numbers to support this actually works? What I mean is:
Does using a two-step logout help users stay logged in?

I would really want to see some numbers around it. I don't think I really do
understand if making the logout feature less apparent actually returns value
to the site in any way.

I mean thinking a bit further, this is really not pushing users to stay
"logged in" and add value to the site right?

Also I think the security issues of keeping users logged in just to keep them
logged in is not really that encouraging.

Now I understand the value of keeping the user logged in, I just don't see the
value of having the logout feature hidden in a menu, other than simplifying
the User Experience.

If anyone has more information on this, please list them. I am interested in
researching this further.

------
estromberg
Tumblr is down, here is the cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://estromberg.com/post/10240504391/keeping-
users-logged-in)

------
DuqE
Great post, very insightful. I had not really noticed serivces like FB and
Twitter had moved the logout button the way they have until you pointed this
out. It is quite a clever idea, as your post suggests sites that offer a
service or product require the user to be logged in to get a personalised
experience. Users are less likely to logout if they cannot see it as an
option.

------
sneak
I recall the shitstorm I brewed when I made the same suggestion as your last
one (auto-login links in email) some time ago on HN.

Glad to see Quora is doing it now, too.

------
muyuu
Incognito window.

